# US property bubble



## Murt10 (30 Apr 2006)

Interesting article. Scary similarities between Ireland and the US property market and the possibility of a crash.


http://www.thecommonsenseinvestor.com/Real_Estate_Bubble.htm


Murt


----------



## RainyDay (30 Apr 2006)

There are plenty of other threads on these topics - We don't need another one. Thread closed.


----------

